

A central repo for sharing Meteor smart packages - mikebannister
https://atmosphere.meteor.com

======
ihm
How can I declare dependencies on node packages?

~~~
mikebannister
You would have to manually curate the node package to work with Meteor and
repackage manually. We're looking into ways Meteorite and Atmosphere can help
with this, Thanks!

